# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  riffmeister's Dream Journal

## v.riffmeister

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
I have just started a Dream Journal, so these are the first dreams I have recorded, so they might still be pretty short. Comments are always welcome, so feel free to reply to my dreams  :smiley: 

Borrowing Pens

This dream I had a while after we had a school camping trip to the Musandam part of Oman, which is just to the northeast of the UAE. This dream takes place on the way back. A 'dhow' is an Arabic wooden boat (although the ones we were on weren't really wood, just painted like wood to give it the feel of a dhow). Anyway, we camped by the beach one night and the next day, we went on a dhow, saw dolphins, went snorkling, etc.

Driving back from the dhows at musandam in the coaches, we are going back to the beach we camped at instead of back to Dubai like we actually did.

The teachers are giving out leaflets with questionnaires on them. I'm too lazy to get my pen out so I ask other people if I can borrow theirs. No luck.

The guys sitting behind me have been annoying me the whole ride but I don't know who they are. I look out the window, and for some reason, we are near Dubai.


Back at School

I'm in school on the first day back after the spring break we had for a week. Over half the day goes by, but I don't remember any of it. I'm at my locker and I check what lessons I have left in the day.

The next subject I have is some long random word starting with 't' that I can't remember, but I associated it with the sciences. After that I have 'professional fishing' (LOL).

A teacher whom i've never seen before walks by, but I somehow know he's my random word subject's teacher. He asks us if he has our class today and we say we have it after the lunch break and then the dream faded.


Dream Snacks

I'm going with 2 friends to a restaurant, but for some reason, we're in our school uniform. We're walking along this open alley and there are plenty of trees on both sides behind small white fences. From time to time I see a small arch in the fence which acts as an entrance to wherever it led. All along the ground, old, fallen leaves are blown around by the breeze.

The scene changes to sometime after we ate. We're riding this kind of yellow pod thing with 2 wheels (kind of like a taxi, but open and no driver). I was thinking alot about digestion while we were going on the pod and my stomach was grumbling as well. I don't know where we're going, but I feel like it's home or something. We're driving on a dirt road (but it rides pretty smooth) by a small hill with green grass on trees on the sides. Beside us is another pod, but I don't know the people in it. Now I feel something uncomfortable in my mouth so I pull it out and it looks like a medium-sized, spit covered, red piece of thread. I throw it to the side but it lands on my friends lap and he's going like "Duude!" and he knocks it off and we start laughing. I can't remember the rest very clearly but I remember the thread thing happening at least one more time.


Just Visiting

I'm in the living room of a small apartment. White walls, blue carpeting on the floor, a ceiling fan and lamps, and a shelf with lots of trophies and pictures. On the sofa is this old man whom I don't know.

Without looking at me, but acknowledging my presence, he gets up and walks around the room while talking, but I can't hear what he's saying.

I might have woken up after that, but I fell asleep again and kind of re-entered the same dream.

I'm walking through the front door to this house into the living room, but now I'm next to another old man whom I never saw or heard. I think it might have been Dumbledore or someone like that xD

He and the other man start talking, but I just stayed quiet the whole time. I eventually drifted out of this dream. (I always get bored visiting people)

----------


## v.riffmeister

It's the weekend for me, so I got to sleep in this morning  :smiley: 
I set my alarm for 6:45 am so that I could try a WILD or something to see if I got my first lucid that way, but i fell asleep :/

Anyway,

Free Time In French
17th April, 2009 - 6:50 am

I'm walking into one of the artrooms at school, but the artroom is different. The walls are a darker, dimmer colour.

This is continued from another dream I had before which I couldn't remember, but i know it involved mountains and snowboarding.

I walk into the artroom, but I don't have art. I wouldn't have art IRL either, I chose music instead. Instead I have a French lesson in the artroom. My French teacher is there and so is everyone else in my French class, so I sit down.

The dream skips to later in the lesson and we have free time.Ironically, this is the one thing we never get in French. So everyone is just talking while i'm looking out the window and the sky is a nice type of cloudy.

The dream skips some more and i'm walking back to my seat. I see the teacher in "office", Which IRL is just the artroom's storeroom, but in the dream, it connects to the next artroom. He's explaining something about redoing a test to a year 7 blonde girl who is crying.

Then the dream skips again and he's just standing outside the storeroom/office while i'm talking to my friends. We're sitting at the back of the class in front of him so he starts talking to us for some reason. He starts going like, "That last French test was great wasn't it? Were all of you here for it?" But, I had been absent for it and I don't want him to make me do it now (IRL i have this situation in Math class) so I start stalling and stuttering and im saved by the dream changing.



The AMG Revolution
17th April, 2009 - 11:16 am

I had this dream before I woke up the second time. Unfortunately, I waited a bit too long before writing it down, so I forgot some of the details for the beginning.

In this dream, I've started some sort of revolution in school to stop getting lots of work. By giving teachers sucker punches to the nuts. >.< I called it AMG for some reason, but I don't know why now.

Then as the dream progressed AMG became some kind of hypnosis because this friend of mine, JM, came up to me and asked me if should drum. So I told him he was an amazing drummer and that he should go the the school's music room and I would come and hear him drum.

Then I met some people from my old band on the stairs (which was weird because we disbanded like months ago, the other guitarist left the country and the girl whom I assumed to be our singer, I had never seen before) and I told them that we should go and listen to JM drum. They were reluctant, so somehow I convinced them to come. So we went upstairs, but I went ahead of them at like 10 stairs at a time, but still didn't notice I was dreaming.

So then we were walking in the upstairs corridoor. No one was talking except the girl so I asked her if she had missed me during the time that she hadn't been there (?) but she didn't answer and ran ahead and around the corner.

I might have been like a quarter lucid or something right there, because I felt upset that the didn't answer, so in the dream, I visualised her reacting the way I wanted her to and then time sort of rewound to the moment in time after I asked her if she missed me and she reacted exactly the way I visualised, but I still didn't realise it was a dream.

Then the dream skipped to us playing live on a stage. I think we played a part of that song "Thinking of You" by Katie Perry, which really pisses me off because I kinda hate pop music. I probably dreamt that song because the radio plays it waaay too much.(PS: Hard Rock and Metal forever) The song started like a soft song which I hadn't heard before with me singing while playing guitar and then when we broke into the chorus, it was the Katie Perry song's chorus instead with the girl singing, but with Katie Perry's exact voice. I kind of viewed the whole thing like it is from a camera filming a live DVD. The dream ended halfway into the chorus though. (Musta been the song getting on my nerves again)

----------


## v.riffmeister

Battle of the Bands
19th April, 2009 - 3:47 am

This is another band & performing related dream ive had in a short time. Might even start to be a dreamsign  :smiley:  The whole thing with the pool in this dream probably came from the fact that I had gone swimming the night before the dream.

I'm walking down a small, dark spiral staircase and now i'm backstage at this swimming arena place that's been converted into the venue for a battle of the bands.

My old bands drummer, KJ, and bassist, RS, are here, but not our singer and theres a guy whom i've never seen before who is a hopeful to be our next guitarist. We spoke to him, but I don't remember the conversation. Most of the time he just sat in a chair there and looked a little stoned.

After that we walk out towards the stage. We're on a solid whitish grey fixed platform in a gigantic room of the same colour with long red curtains near us. The pool, possibly olympic sized, is also really big and it has these 2 separate platforms just floating around, one for the performers and one for the crowd.

I ask KJ about who's going to play the harmony in the lead guitar with me and he replies that I'm the only guitarist today. I tell him, for what feels like the hundredth time, that we need 2 guitarists for the song or else the song we were going to play would sound really bad. (These were my exact worries for one of the songs I composed when the band was still together. All of the details in the dream about the song were true about my song, "My Apocalypse") I ask him if that guitarist guy would be able to play with us and he said no so I was like wtf and yelling at him.

Then one of the other bands comes up to us. Apparently they're friends with KJ so he introduces me. (I remember him calling the band 'Deep Purple' xD) We talked a bit and then they got called onstage and we were supposed to go on after them. They started to get ready on stage and then they started to play. I felt like I had heard them perform before.

Then the dream started getting stupid.

We started to worry about how we would get to the stage across the water and I remembered that I had brought my boarder shorts (why to a battle of the bands, i don't know) so I ran inside and changed into them and came back out and we talked some more.

When we were almost on, I realised that I had left my shorts on the table and that I was still in my jeans. (?) So I ran in and changed again. This time, though, there was this other friend of mine, MK, who was also trying to change in a hurry (even though he wasn't supposed to be there) and going around in circles while hopping on one foot while trying to get his pants on.

After I changed, I went back out and I heard the band finish playing the last song in their set and some dude blew a whistle to signal us to go on stage. So all of us run as fast as we can and jump into the pool. Then I woke up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

Call Notification

I just remembered this part of a dream fom a nap I just had. It wasn't very vivid and I don't remember much, but the ending will tell you why I had to post it on here.

I'm in a cabin. I don't actually know its a cabin, as in I haven't seen it and it looks like my house from the inside, but it was one of those things that you just know. I don't remember anything I did there, and I'm not sure if I even did anything in this dream.

But later in the dream, I have my dad's Blackberry in my hands and he's telling me about my little cousin and something new she did. This was a little different because the phone wasn't to my ear, it was in my hands which were on my lap. But I heard his voice clearly in my head and I often saw black and white snippets of what I think the other person might have been thinking. (Nice way for future phones to work?  :wink2: ) 

Soon, he was telling me that he was about to send something through and that I should stay relaxed. He says not to worry if its in black and white and continues to ask me if I'm ready. He then kinda goes "Okay, here it comes" and I wake up. Within 2 seconds, my dad calls my mobile phone to wake me up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

April 22nd, 2009 - 5:09 am

This morning I could remember 2 dreams, out of which only one had enough detail to count. I woke up pretty late for school so I just jotted down some notes on the dream and filled out the details on the bus.


Babysitter

I'm in my house and my little 4 year old cousin, AM, is here with me. We're playing and I'm chasing her up and down the house. The staircase feels different from the real one. It feels wider and it's lit as if theres a skylight above or to the side of it.

We run into my room and her 8 year old brother, RM, is here and he's playing hide and seek with AM (but not the same one I was with. It was like there were 2 of them). I ask the AM I'm with if she wants to play and she says yes, so I let her climb onto my shoulders and we start walking towards the back wall. We see her kind of kneeling but lying face down on our right and she's giggling and trying not to move so that no one sees her. I start acting as if I haven't seen her (?) and turn to my left. I take a couple of steps and as I take them, I start to crouch lower until I'm seeing everything from about a foot up.

Then the dream skips and I'm sitting on the carpet with her on my lap and my friend, ED, is here as well. I start moving her hands and talking to ED through her as if she were a little doll or something like that. He then pulls out a script, scans through it and replies, though I didn't remember what he said.

The script looked like one of the worksheets I usually get in math with lots of bordering and text, but when I looked directly at the page, I only remember reading 'Red Bull' somewhere.

When I spoke back to ED through my cousin, I kind of had the view as if I was sitting beside myself, but still had a full body. Kind of like there were 2 of me in the room. This time, AM's lips moved too so when I heard my low, gruff voice seemingly coming out of her mouth, ED and I started laughing. When we could speak again, I mentioned that it sounded like a shemale's voice.


I don't really remember the other dream, just a fragment of it. I was walking into school and this guy in my class, SM, was there, so we talked on our way to class.

----------


## v.riffmeister

Refugees
23rd April, 2009 - 7:03 am

This was a really long and vivid dream I had a day or so ago. I think my recall is improving a lot since I was able to remember most of this dream. I had tried a WBTB and fallen asleep (again) and then I had this dream. The day before I had watched a documentary on some Iraqi war on tv so I guess that's where the whole war thing comes from.

I don't remember exactly how the dream started, but I think I was in a workshop/garage and this guy from my school, IN, was working under a car. All of a sudden, we start hearing tanks coming and I thought, "Shit! They've found me!" so I ran.

The dream forwarded and I might have forgotten a bit here. Now I'm with my sister (she doesn't look like my sister, but I believe that she is) and were in this gigantic green forest with trees everywhere but plain-like paths of grass weaving through them. Tey've about half a kilometer wide or so I guess and some of them have dirt tracks which I assumed came from the tanks.

(I can't remember the exact order of our hiding spots, but i'll try my best)

We reach a spot on the side of the plain-field thing next to lots of trees, but I can see another plain on the other side of the trees. We start to set up a small camp with a small tent for 2.

Possibly the next day, we hear more tanks nearby, but they never come towards our tent. Nevertheless, we get out and left the camp as it was to seach for a new place to hide. We ended up finding this place full of 'refugees' like us and I was happy and I can remember playing darts and drinking milk. (?)

A few days later, more tanks came and found the camp. They threatened to kill everyone unless we surrendered ourselves. Then in a really messed up moment, I saw one of those Jonas Brothers (don't know their names and I think they suck) being a drama queen and yelling, "Why them? Why these poor, innocent people?" and he was almost in tears. Then the view changed back and me and my sister ran for it.

We were being chased by tanks (don't know how we stayed ahead) but they weren't firing. I saw a fork coming up and knew that we might be safe if we took the turn. I told my sister we were turning and she asked me what was there and I replied, "Safety". So we turned and we came to our old campsite. I hurried to open the tent so that we could climb in and save ourselves, but I saw the tanks come around the corner and knew we didn't have enough time. So I shouted for my sister to run into the trees as I did so myself.

I ran about 20 metres into the treeline and I heard the tanks pass behind us, but then I heard a scream and turned to see that they had captured my sister. I stood and stared at them pass by in disbelief. At the end of the convoy was a 4x4 with my friend, ED, in it. I saw him and thought something like, "Poor, misguided fool." He scanned the trees, saw me and smiled at me. I flashed him my middle finger. After they had all gone, I went back to the camp and collapsed the tent. The whole time I was filled with a new, fierce determination.

The dream skips and I'm entering a relatives house. It's just like my house's entrance but a little different and smaller. There's a ledge I usually jump onto to skip climbing stairs, but I tried to jump the ledge in the dream but hit a wall instead. Inside, the house is a dark, unlit, mixed-up version of my house. By mixed up I mean the staircase was in the middle of the dining room and the kitchen was on the other side from where it normally is.

My relatives are showing me around the house when I remember that I don't have any clothes since I left them in the tent so I tell my 'uncle'. He hands me a pillow and puts something on top of the pillow, but I can't remember what. He asks me to follow him, so I do and we walk into the kitchen and walk towards the far wall. There's a black line along the floor here separating a square area of the kitchen and I recognise this as my uncle's 'teleporting area'. He asks me to get some oil from a small white shelf beside me, so I pick up the bottle. He then told me to just pour it into one of my glasses. (I now had 2 glasses with a toothbrush in one hand) I pour it and put the bottle back. My sister was back now and she went "Eww!" when I poured the oil. (no idea why)

We teleported to some place i've never been to and I don't remember what happened there, but there was this lady whom I had never seen before.

Later in the dream, I'm in my living room and we have lots of people in our house. Some are guests and some are close relatives, like my grandparents. One of the guests is holding a flyer for Sree Sree Ravishankar's organisation (it's this spirituality thing my parents are into, so I guess that got into my dream. Sree Sree Ravishankar is an Indian guru and his organisation is called the Art of Living). She is excitedly telling everyone about him and theres this other guy sitting nearby looking hurt with a ribbon in his hand which, in the dream, signified that he was a guru as well. He was whispering something like, "So many of us guru's go unappreciated" (which was stupid as real gurus aren't bothered over appreciation that much).

I then started to count all of the people who were drinking water (everyone was) but I forgot the lady from the part of the dream I forgot because I didn't see her sitting alone at the dining table behind somebody else. My mom got pissed that I hadn't counted her 'after everything she had done for me' and started lecturing me. My grandfather walked in and I noticed that he had a guru ribbon as well.



I don't know if this was part of the same dream or some other dream.

I'm in my sister's room, but it isn't her actual room. It's more of an old, crappy room in a similar building. I open the bathroom and its kind of greyish with broken tiles on the floor and pipes running along the walls. Its far wall was about 5 metres and it had 2 toilets at the end. I asked my sister why she had 2 toilets, but I don't remember if she replied.

----------


## v.riffmeister

The Red Condom or The Blue Condom
25th April, 2009 - 9:36 am


In this dream, my family and I go on holiday so a country that doesn't actually exist.


I saw a road map for most of the dream, but it wasn't as if I was looking at a map. Instead, the map was actually my view. (Hard to explain, but it looked kind of like google maps) There was a city, Tennencreek, where I assumed the airport where we had come from and would go through was and many other cities around it. It was pretty detailed, with colours like a real road map. Green road signs with route numbers written, green roads, grey/beige areas, yellow roads, etc. Tennencreek was next to a green road numberered 80. We were staying in a hotel down the highway and a turn from Tennencreek. In the dream, we stayed in the city of Amsterdam, right after Moscow. (my geography skills are better when i'm awake  ::lol:: )

The map had other parts as well and white lines connected some cities and this I took to indicate connecting flights. At one point I saw southern China and saw a few connecting flights between cities whose names I don't think I can remember, let alone create in a dream. Amsterdam had flights to Moscow, Tennencreek and other places farther across the main, green highway.

While still viewing the map, I heard my parents discuss going to some place called Mount Brook. I found it on the map and it didn't have any connecting flights into it or out of it so I assumed that we were going to drive there. Then I figured out the rest of our route back to Amsterdam and then to Tennencreek. I found another city nearby that was closer to the highway leading to Tennencreek. Then I heard my parents discussing me in the background.

My view finally changed and I was sitting on my bed in the hotel room. It looked exactly like the hotel room we had in Mauritius. 2 rooms, 1 room with a double bed for the parents and 1 room with 2 single beds for me and my sister. Both the rooms were connected to each other through a single doorway and the room was the same in every way, down to the tv, the hallway leading to the door, etc.

I'm alone in my room when I overhear my parents talking about condoms.  :Oops:  I 'remember' that the room had condoms (didn't really know in the first place, but felt like I remembered) and decided that I might as well take one.

I walk to the door and there's one of those do not disturb things hanging on the door. It doesn't saw anything, but it's a beige colour and it has some sort of pocket. In the pocket there were 2 types of condoms to choose from. A blue packet and a red packet. (watched the matrix yesterday  :boogie: ) They aren't in little square packets and are in larger rectangular packets instead. They both had descriptions on the back and the blue one said that it would increase the chances of having a baby (against the point of the condom) and the red one was normal.

I took the red one and read it again while sitting on my bed for some reason. My parents walked in a minute or so later and I hastily hid the condom in my school bag. (Don't know why it was with me) We were about to leave the door to go to Mount Brook when I think I woke up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

I haven't been on in a few days due to LOADS of homework. I'vebeen pretty tired lately and my recall hasn't been too good either, but it should get better during the coming weekend.

26th April, 2009 - 4:04 am

*1st fragment*
Something about coffee and love

*2nd fragment*
I'm playing an RTS game which has really crappy, 2D graphics and stuff. I'm viewing this kind of like I saw the map in the last post. I have some of my soldiers captured in an enemy structure that is to the south of my main fort. The enemy structure is all dark and evil looking and I can create units from it but they keep getting killed by the massive army surrounding the tower. I tried sending reinforcements from my tower but they got killed too.



28th April, 2009

I don't remember much of this dream, but I came the closest to lucidity I ever have. It's weird having a dream about realising that you're dreaming. :/

I'm sitting on the sofa in the living room of the apartment my family lived in 10 years ago (don't actually remember it IRL, but it is the house in the dream. Did remember the sofa from home videos though). While i'm sitting there, for no reason, I start asking myself if i'm dreaming. (Might be because of the autosuggestion I used before going to sleep) I come to the conclusion that I am and I started waiting for that wave of excitement to wash over me like everyone on here says happens, but it didn't come and I looked around and I was unhappy that everything was still the same and I started telling the people around me that something's wrong and that lucidity is broken and stuff and then I went back into the dream.

----------


## v.riffmeister

29th April, 2009 - 4:56 am

I can recall parts of about 3 dreams from last night.

*Dream 1*
This one was really vivid and I enjoyed it alot. IRL, I don't have many of my friends in my math class. I sit with one of my friends whom I used to have a crush on and hang out with until I kinda fell out with her friends. We're sitting in math class and I have my arm on hers and it feels exactly like her skin does. She turns to me after a few seconds, smiles and holds my hand. The teacher walks by and I quickly move our hands under the table. She starts telling the people around us that we're now going out. I had a confused look on my face because she still has a long distance bf in Seattle who used to be my best friend, so it was weird. But I agree anyway and I don't remember any more of that dream.


The other 2 dreams weren't very vivid.


*Dream 2*
I'm playing guitar and I'm asking myself wether I should tune to Drop D seeing as I have a Floyd Rose bridge. The las time I got my strings changed, the guy forgot to lock the bridge, so it's messed up anyway. I decide to tune it so I tune it using my new Line 6 Pod X3 Live's tuner  :smiley: 



*Dream 3*
I have a new Lamborgini and I just got it customised and everything, but then I realise that I'm too young to drive (have to be 18 here) so I finally decide that I could have my dad drop me places in this car because it would look good.

----------


## v.riffmeister

30th April, 2009 - 5:03 am

Just remembered a really short and hazy dream from last night. I had climbed Mount Everest, but I didn't remember anything from it. I just remember a little bit of being at the base and thinking "I went up and I came down" and then I woke up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

*1st May, 2009*

Can't remember any of the dreams I had last night. I can remember most of this dream I had this morning while I was half awake.

I was daydreaming about something after I woke up this morning and slowly I lost control of the daydream and it became half a dream. I remember following someone into this large cave with a blue tunnel, but a small gap to walk through on either side.

But as I was walking in, I heard someone shout to "Start the thruster" and I realised the blue tunnel was a thruster and that I had to get out or else it would kill me. As I run, I turn and the thruster fires up.

The cave was about 4 metres tall so the thruster was about the same size, and I saw it fly out of the cave and started going crazy in this grassy field area right outside the cave. There were these ruins and small hills right behind it and then lots of trees.

From a safe distance, I saw it going crazy. It was flying forwards and then it went backwrds again and repeated.

I heard these aliens talking in English about this 'test run' and stuff and saw these kind of robotic, red aliens stationed around the field. I noticed a few walking towards me.

They hadn't seen me yet, but I didn't want them to find me, so I slowly crept up to them and was about to attack them when my vision turned white. I then saw these 2 disc like things, which I realised was the aliens floating around my view. I couldn't see anything except the whiteness and these floating discs and I realised it was their defense mechanism. I started to back away and I realised that I was dreaming here and noticed that my daydream had gotten carried away, but then it didn't go into a lucid dream, I just kind of got my half asleep side woken up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

Haven't been on DV in a few days, so quite a bit to type :/

2nd May, 2009 - 9:37 am


*Dream 1*
Forgot most of the beginning of this dream because I didn't write it down as soon as I woke up  :Sad: 

I'm in this group dancing class which is in this amazing, huge, golden cathedral with a gigantic glass window which has loads of sunlight pouring through it. Behind the group, is a grand staircase. On our sides, there are these passages behind pillars where all of the furniture has been moved away and covered with plastic, as if they were new. It's amazing how everything in here is shining golden. The dancing class is taking up the large central area with golden marble-like flooring.

There are only 2 guys in this dance class thing, including me, so we are both positioned at the back of the group. I joined the class late, so I don't know the steps yet, so I have to imitate the other guy as he's dancing.

I do well until it reaches this complicated bit with loops after which he goes up the stairs one side and comes down the other. When he started the loops, I lost him, so I had to stop. The instructor tells me not to give up. Then I see the guy dancing, but I'm viewing it from above and I can see these red arrows in from of him showing me the next steps.

The dream skips and I'm walking into a similar, smaller room and see a different guy dancing really well with like 5 girls as his partners. I walk up beside him, pull one of the good-looking girls towards me and start dancing with her, trying to outdo the other guy. Now i'm watching myself dance and I see myself pick her up and spin her in the air. I hear someone in the audience thinking, "Nice, but it's all in the finish. Take the landing carefully and make sure you keep your balance." he thought as I ended the dance perfectly.

Everyone started to cheer wildly and clap and then I'm with the girl behind a doorway from them. I close the door on them.

We're in this kind of hospital ward with simple beds and everything in this room is white, grey or blue. It seems to be about 7 metres wide and goes on forever on either side. The hot girl pushes me down onto a bed and we start making out until a cleaner lady comes and we hide behind the blankets.

She doesn't see us, but she starts to push our trolley down the aisle towards the end. At the doorway at the end, my school's principal walks in and sees us on the bed, but he smiles and says, "You're lucky today. That dancing you did earner you 3 or 4 safety nets!" (?) and then we left and I woke up.



*Dream 2*
Just a fragment of this dream.

I'm at a restaurant with some friends and my friend, MT, is in the chair next to me curled up into a ball for some reason.



3rd May, 2009

*Dream 1*
This was probably one of the most annoying dreams I have ever had. I got a good nights sleep of about 8 hours last night, but when I woke up, I actaully believed that I slept at 3 am because of this dream.

I'm in my room and I'm on my computer. It's really late and I have school in the morning. The room feels unbelieveably depressing and stuffy and the lighting feels different.

I can't fall asleep, so I'm watching an episode of Scrubs (watched the whole 1st season in the 2 days before the dream) on my iPhone.

After a while, my mom walks into my room and she's angry. She's dressed up in a fancy black dress even though I know she hasn't been out. She yells at me for being up so late and asks me why I'm not in bed.

I may have forgotten part of the dream here, but the next thing I remember is that I'm asking my mom to give me my phone because she's watching scrubs on it while standing in the lounge area. I tell her I need it to listen to music while I sleep. Then I wake up.



4th May, 2009

*Dream 1*
I kinda enjoyed this dream. I think I remembered quite a lot of it, seeing as it happened in just like 30 mins while my alarm was snoozed.

Me and some friends are at this presentation thing in this room and there are loads of other kids from school here, but we're the only people from our year group, so we're the oldest. It's supposed to be this kind of camp thing and they tell us to group into a 1 guy and 1 girl who will be 'bf/gf' for the whole camp thing.

We decide we want to be paired with some hot girls, so we look around and I see 3 hot girls I actually know from the year below us, but I don't go over to them. My friends walk off and I go to the snack bar. i drank some punch and they walk over to me. I recognise them as being RA, LP and I forgot who the other girl was. They ask me to pick one of them and I say they'll have to decide between themselves because I can't choose. So tehy do and LP is chosen. She's hot, but I remember another hotter girl I know who isn't there, so with a thought, I turn LP into the other girl, SH. The other 2 girls go over to my friend and they decide that RA will go with him.

Then I remember we're in this kind of gigantic villa compound place which I know is meant for this camp. Me and SH are walking on the road towards the house we'll be having all to ourselves.  :boogie:  There are 2 single-laned roads going in opposite directions separated by pavement with palm trees (like every other separating pavement in Dubai) and while we're walking, this car is behind us, but has to slow down because we're in the way. I reason to myself that she has to because this whole place is for us kids. (Doesn't make sense, but it's a dream)

The dream skips and I'm on the main road. Everyone else is on this really big coach bus and im driving one of the public buses behind it trying to catch up. I know I'm driving a public bus, but my view is as if I'm running on foot. The bus stops at a turn because other cars are driving past and I run/drive across the turn and stop myself at the side of the road.

Then The dream skips again and I'm in our 'house'. It looks like my actual house, but bigger rooms. I have my own room and SH has her own room in the house. It's night and I'm bored, so I call her and ask her if she wants to spend the night in my bed. She says yes and she comes down and gets into my bed. We make out for a long time and have sex and it was good and then LP comes into the room and I realise that she was staying in our house as well, so she joins in  ::hump:: +1

Then I woke up  :Sad:

----------


## v.riffmeister

5th May, 2009

*Dream 1*
I'm in music class and we have a practical lesson, so I'm kind of sitting in the middle of the classroom playing guitar, but unlike practical IRL, everyone is in the same room, playing piano, singing, drumming, etc.

While I'm doing my thing, the teacher asks this guy standing next to me if he's going to play guitar and he says that he isn't because he isn't good at it. I tell him that just because he isn't good doesn't mean he shouldn't play and then I tell him about how much I sucked when I started and how I just kept practicing. He then agrees to play guitar and leaves me feeling good about myself.

Then I get up and walk over towards the drum kit but I go past it. I notice that the drum kit is blocking one of the doorways and the other drumkit is in this room as well even though no one is playing it. Right in front of the drumkit is this amp-like thing that seems like a pretty big amp and comes up to my waist, but when I look at the front, I notice that it's some sort of mixer.

I go to the end and I see one of the girls who's actually in the drama class (drama, music and art are separated because we chose our subjects for this year) and I say hi. She says hi too and we talk a little bit and then I leave and I think I woke up.



*Dream 2*
This dream was kinda sad for me. It took advantage of the fact that I hate myself if I can't help people when they have problems. Sometimes, I even feel like helping the people I hate, but I never can because they don't trust me :/

I'm walking towards the cafeteria in school for lunch, but on the way, I see one of my friends running towards the cafeteria and she's crying. I rush after her and meet her in the cafeteria and she and her twin sister (fraternal) are both crying and talking to one of my other friends.

I stop a few metres short and can't decide whether I should leave them alone or try to help them, because I don't want to make things worse. I decide to talk to them.

I walk up to them and it looks like they're a little calmer. I ask them if they're alright and they all get angry with me, tell me to go away and that they don't need my help and that I've done enough already.

I'm kinda stunned for a second out of shock that my own friends would yell at me like that, then I take a couple of steps back, turn and leave, feeling really terrible about myself. Then I think I woke up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

6th May, 2009

I could remember 2 dreams pretty well this morning, but I didn't write them down because I was in a hurry to catch the bus, so I forgot a lot of the details.



*Dream 1*
I have the view of the main menu of some video game. I choose start game and then HARD difficulty from EASY or HARD.

The scene changes to me in the body of an adult and I'm dressed in a suit about to go in for a job interview. The interview room is like an office with a desk, a bookshelf and carpeting or wooden flooring, I forgot which. I go in and the interviewer is a lady. I remember making a couple of jokes and her laughing, meaning I score 'points' but I forgot most of the details.



*Dream 2*
This one was pretty weird. It probably happened because a week or so ago, I finally got my diver's liscence after a school diving trip thing. 

It started that I was scuba diving at the bottom of a bay or something and it was about 15m down. The visibility was okay, about 7-10 metres. I'm with a couple of other people and we're swimming forward. There isn't any coral below us, just sand right now.

I think that I should check my gauge to see how much air I have left and as I lift it, my view changes and we're in this parking lot, but I know that it's like hundreds of metres below the surface.

I suddenly notice that I'm really close to 0 BAR and tell my friends. I'm worried about how we're going to reach the surface in time without killing ourselves from not equalising or nitrogen poisoning (when you rise too quickly without letting the nitrogen in your body escape properly).

I notice a red ferrari-like car that I know has been following us this whole time and I had a memory of it driving underwater beside us. (?) I quickly tell my friends to get in and we do, and the car drives up a ramp, and then I woke up.

----------


## v.riffmeister

7th May, 2009



*Dream 1*
I'm in a math class which is taking place in one of the artrooms, which has been converted with a smartboard and math stuff in this dream.

I'm kind of visiting the school for some reason, so I'm not in uniform, instead I'm in shorts and a t-shirt. Theres a person here with me who keeps switching from my mom to my dad and back again. The lights are off for some reason (malfunctioning device, but didn't notice it  :Sad: ) and there are loads of people in here.

The girl I usually sit with in my math class, JB, is sitting at a table on my right, and her head is shaved bald (kinda freaked me out) but she doesn't seem bothered and is still laughing and acting like it's fine. I realise that she's still beautiful like that (even though I don't have a crush on her IRL. We're just friends, but she is REALLY hot  :wink2: ) 

I turn back to the front. I'm kind of in the middle of the class and I keep asking my mom/dad if we're going to go yet. It feels really awkward for me to be here like this. One of the friends I'm sitting next to hears me and kind of teases me about wanting to leave. I think I woke up after that.

----------


## v.riffmeister

8th May, 2009 - 8:13 am

I've decided to try illustrating my dreams  :smiley: 



*Dream 1*
I really liked this dream. I think I forgot parts of the dream even though I wrote it down as soon as I woke up.

When the dream starts, I'm a girl and I'm standing on the edge of a really high cliff with a large valley below it and a similar cliff on the other side. Both of the cliffs have grass growing on them and the valley has beautiful forests and a large lake flowing through the center.


Kind of like that, except the view is from the top of a cliff and the cliffs have sharper drops.

In front of me is this slide like thing made of bamboo that ends with a really high fall into the river. My music teacher from school is standing behind me and she tells me that the fall is going to kill me. I tell her that I know, but the thrill is worth it. She then seems regretful and says that she would slide into 'Lake Kilamanjaro' too, but she had too much other stuff to do with her life first and then she left in a jeep.

I take a deep breath and slide. The fall felt so realistic with the wind in my face and my heart in my throat and my gut in a knot. As I fell, my subconscious showed me its sense of humour. On DV, I've noticed that in a lot of people's dreams, they become lucid by just somehow getting a thought like, "This is a dream." So as I was falling, a thought made it's way into my head.

"This is a game!" I realised and decided that it would be nice to have something fly under me and catch me. Then my view changes and I'm following a brown dragon, about 10ft long, as it flies towards me. My view returns to normal, and now I'm a guy again  :boogie:  and I land on the dragon's back with no painful, manly consequences, if you know what I mean.

As my view returns to normal, this huge wave of excitement washes over me. I decide that I'm going to try free falling because I remember a friend of mine telling me it was fun. (Actually, I got this from DV where people tried freefalling in their lucids and loved the thrill) so I use the reins this dragon has and get it to freefall straight towards the ground and it was AWESOME.  ::banana::  I pull up at the last second and fly back to where I was before.

I open up a menu like you would normally see in games. It has that whole bronze struts and rivets look. 



It has stuff like spells and skills and I notice that a couple of the options decide the speed of my dragon. The option other than the one I'm on now is called 'Lightning Bolt', but I don't get to try it.

The dream changes and now I'm standing in a grassy path outside a dark forest with a pleasant view of a city down the road.

Pleasant, except for the hordes of zombies coming to fight me. I can't remember what sort of weapon I had, but I do remember using some kind of knife for some good ol' hack n' slash and possibly some magic powers. Halfway through the battle, I again realise that it's a game, and, unfortunately, not that it's a dream.

I open up a menu again and choose a summon option. It gives me a text box into which I type either Gamon, Garron or Gabon to call my dragon, but I can't remember which of the three. While I'm typing it, I see the letters being typed as if you had a camera really close to a computer screen like in some movies.


About that close

The menu closes and I raise my fist to the air. The next thing I know, I'm on my dragon again, but I can't remember what I did.

Then I remember being back on the ground, facing the forest. There are a bunch of zombies hiding behind trees and they start peeking from behind the trees in strange patterns. Every second or two, 5 zombies peek out from behind a tree and then go back. They do this for a while and it was very annoying and then I saw the same thing again, except I was standing behind them and then I don't remember any more of the dream.

----------


## v.riffmeister

9th May, 2009 - 9:50 am (finished writing the dreams at 10:20 am)



*Dream 1*
I'm in an artroom AGAIN (even though I don't take art. I'm pretty sure this is one of my dreamsigns) but, for once, we actually have art in here. I'm sitting with JB from my math class like in many other dreams and we get a worksheet about art from the teacher. I sigh and look down at it.

I then get a little confused as to why I would get an art worksheet and look for the teacher. Instead, I see our Design Tech teacher at the desk. I assume for a second that this is possible as Art is related to DT in some way, but then I kinda realise that we wouldn't get an art worksheet from our DT teacher. (Still not lucid) So I kinda yell, "Wtf? I don't take art. Is this a dream?" which would normally get people lucid, but not me.  :Dead Horse:  It didn't even get me to perform an RC, so I guess I need more RCs IRL.

Anyways, no one really reacts to my outbreak except one of my ex-friends whom I kinda fell out with. She turns to me with this wild, excited look on her face and goes like, "Yeah, I think this is a dream!" I can't believe having someone agree that I'm dreaming didn't get me lucid.  :Mad:  So everyone in the class decides that they can do whatever they want and I ask JB if she wants to walk with me in the corridoor. She says yes and we leave the class along with most of the others who all told the teacher they needed to go to the bathroom.

We're walking and I think sometime during the walk, JB changed into this fat guy from my school, but still had JB's voice. I didn't see him, but I kinda just knew. But for some reason, I still acted like it was JB and asked 'her' if she wanted to go do it somewhere private. She hesitated and said she didn't want to f*** me since she hardly knew me and I said that I understood. We walk a little more and I lamely say, "Hello, I'm Vishal!" as a joke, which would normally have JB laughing at my lameness, but this dude didn't react. I kinda noticed that and went, "You're not JB! She would've laughed at that!" but I can't remember what he said.

The class walked farther down the hallway (we were walking pretty slowly. It felt like we took 10 mins to walk a distance I normally walk in like 15-20 seconds) until we were stopped by my physics teacher. She was wearing this weird dress which looked kind of like the night sky, except it had these dark-brown, gaseous-like wisps on it. She starts making us walk back to class while lecturing us about mistaking reality for a dream (WTF?) and on the way, she stops outside a staff room which doesn't exist IRL to get some water or to pick up a book.

Then the dream ended.



*Dream 2*
I'm in a dark, underground parking lot, which seems to be my bedroom which I'm sharing with some guy I've never seen before who is my best friend in this dream. There aren't any working lights in here, except for a couple far off towards the back. There's a little atrium like place with lights, an escalator and an elevator. It's like the ones there usually are in the parking lot's of shopping malls.



Near this atrium, we have a bunk bed which seems to be our only piece of furniture in this place. I'm lying in the top bunk trying to get some sleep, but my friend and his 'girlfriend', whom I've never seen before either, are making out in the lower bed and making too much noise. I ask them to keep it down, but they just get noisier.

Soon, my friend is about to get laid for the first time and I remember watching them messing around and waiting for them to finish so I can get some sleep. I call him close and we talk a little bit and he asks me if I can leave for a little while so that they can have some privacy and I reluctantly agree because he's my friend. I decide that I can sleep in the atrium and I think I forgot the rest of the dream, except a part where all three of us are in a room sitting on pillows with dim lights and we're watching TV. I have my arm around his girlfriend's arm because we're now really good friends too.

----------


## v.riffmeister

I haven't been on DV in quite a few days and my recall kind of sufffered alot this week, but I'm back now, so here are my dreams from this morning. I think I also had my very first kinda lucid dream ever  :smiley: 



May 15th, 2009 - 7:30 am



*Dream 1*
This dream actually made me laugh when I woke up and remembered it. I can't remember all of it and the bits I do aren't in the right order, but here goes.

I remember being in the hallways of my old school and some of my friends from my new school are walking towards me. They are 3 girls whom I recognise as being JB, TR and BF. Then I remember a lot of stuff about TR being extremely skinny and Fat Bastard from Austin Powers showing up somewhere in the middle, accent and all. Near the end, we're on a cruise ship and there are loads of people. JB, TR and BF are all lying side by side on a canvas covering for some part of the ship with TR in the middle. Then Fat Bastard runs up, says something angrily to TR and jumps really high somehow and lands hard on her. You hear her shouting really muffled and the canvas dips like crazy. Everyone is laughing and then the canvas shoots back up and Fat Bastard gets thrown off. TR is fine, but has this really disgusted look on her face as she goes, "EWWW!" Then Fat Bastard does it again and I think I woke up after the second time.





*Dream 2*
This one was kinda cool to me. I'm not sure if I was actually lucid or not, and now the dream is a little fuzzy, but I'm pretty sure I was actually aware in the dream.

I can't remember how it happened, but I think I saw something impossible and thought of doing an RC. I tried to look at my hands, but I didn't see them and I realised I was dreaming! (finally)  ::banana::  Then I closed my eyes and I was kinda like "YES!", but I never had that wave of excitement. Instead I felt this huge sense of being aware come over me. I tried to open my eyes, but I was worried that I would wake myself up. When I did, I tried looking at my hand, but the dream was slipping from my control and my arm looked like a wooden leg. (albeit, a very detailed one) I tried to turn, but I think I either woke up or lost lucidity and I can't remember any more.

----------


## v.riffmeister

wow, I haven't been on here in a while  :tongue2: 
I have quite a few dreams to get on here, so I might split them up and put them on separately.


May 18th, 2009 - 5:06 am



*Dream 1*
I'm in school, but it doesn't look anything like my school. It looks more like an old English castle with lots of green grass growing around. The green colour is so clear to me in this dream, that it was kinda amazing. Anyway, there's a bunch of archways joining parts of the building as they go over this kind of cobblestone path that goes around the school and stuff.

There's some sporting event going on, and our PE teacher, Mr. P, is behind a plastic, white table with papers and stuff on it. This girl, who is in my year IRL but is a real BITCH sometimes, walks up to the table. There are loads of other people around the table as well and they are all trying to get Mr. P's attention. AR, the girl, is no different and she starts pestering him to get something.

She gets annoyed that she isn't getting all of his attention and knocks the glass of water he's drinking out of his hand. Mr. P all of a sudden, angrily swings his arm and catches her in the jaw or the nose, I can't remember which. She gets unbelieveably mad and walks off telling Mr. P that she was going to tell the other teachers about it. He realises what he did and kind of panics. He makes some lame excuse and runs off.


*Dream 2*
I'm on the bleachers at school, except it's night, I'm alone and, instead of the football pitch (or soccer pitch if you're American or Canadian), theres this huge pond. Throughout the dream I hear some sort of commentary in my head. It's sort of like diary entries that you hear from poeple who have been stranded on islands and stuff.

I can't remember the next part of the dream, even from the few keywords I wrote down for it, but there was something about paper boats, paper people and a journey over a large gap.

The next thing I remember is running out of the water because there are loads of jellyfish in it. I run onto the bleachers and my sister is there. She starts running away saying she wants to leave and she doesn't like jellyfish.

I'm alone again and there are these oil drums everywhere, the kind you see trash burnt in. This guy from my year, IRL again, LD, runs out onto the bleachers in this weird way he does as a joke in PE class, picks up an oil drum and runs into the water.

Then the dream skips and we're a few metres to the side of the bleachers and he and I are talking. I have some medicines in my hands which I believe are for me because I am sick, but then they fall and I realise that if anyone walking by saw us, they would think it was some kind of drug deal, so I take 3 pills that I know are mine (even though they all were mine) and leave.  ::lol:: 


*Dream 3*
I'm in a small plane with this hot girl, who is my gf in this dream, and 2 teachers from my school. The plane goes pretty high and does these weird stunts. It flies really close along the top of a tall building I have actually seen around Dubai and it makes my stomach lurch a couple of times.  ::shock:: 

The whole time, I'm making out with the girl until the teachers angrily tell us to stop and that they don't wanna see that.  :Oops: 

Then I remember answering my phone and talking to the bf of a girl I know. I answer it in this weird high pitched voice because I remembered using that voice on a prank call to him a while back (in the dream though, not IRL) but then my 'gf' tells me that EK, the dude's gf and the girl I know, has a new bf and he's english, so I start talking to him in a mock english accent.


Closest view from the plane of Dubai I could find on Google to my dream :/

----------

